# What fishing line do You prefer?



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have been using cheap mono fishing line, and im ready to drop a little more $ for some good line. I fish the river and the bay, for specs, reds, flounder, bass and pan fish. Im thinking i will probably end up buying some sort of braided line. I have one bait caster, and several spinning reels. So whats your favorite line? Im looking for a tuff line with little or no memory. Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Mono = Ande
Braid = Power Pro.
Flouro = SeaGuar.
Wire = American Fishing Wire (49 Strand).
Stainless steel leader = Malin.



catch 'em up.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

ande


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer Power Pro.... and I love the 10lb for almost all inshore fishing!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

i just tried spiderwire fluorocarbon for the first time. I usually by the cheap stuff and just deal with the memory but, decided to spend the extra money. It was worth it. it comes off the reel so smoothly and just feels completely different.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Baitcasting...High Seas "Black Widow" is a small diameter mono with very little line memory. Hard to find, but I buy it every time I see it. High Seas "Quatro" camo is my second choice. Spinning...PowerPro "slick". Great casting distance! Conventional...PowerPro with an Ande mono top-shot.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I’ve always fished Trilene Big Game mono but I picked up some Power Pro at the Outcast sale for the first time and it’s like starting all over. It casts much smoother and farther which throws off my accuracy. I like it a lot better but I just need to practice more and then switching between rods with mono and Power Pro takes even more practice.


----------



## Surfmonkey (Mar 28, 2013)

For my casting reels, I like to use 20# power pro and always use a 30# Fluro leader about 36" long.

On my spinning reels, I like the Trilene Big Game in Green, 10#, with a 20# Fluro leader, also 36" long.

Leaders are connected with the line using a uni to uni tie.

I use Shimano Symetre 2500 spinning reels and Curado casters. All on 6'6" medium fast rods.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sufix


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Spiderwire Ultracast invisibraid with appropriate flourocarbon leader.

Pay attention to the line ratings that are on your rod and use the proper sized line for your rod.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Spinning reel - sufix 832 10lb
Baitcaster- power pro 40lb (casts better than the lighter stuff)


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## RobW (Mar 16, 2013)

Power Pro and Silver Thread AN40


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Ande 10# for any mono....... i have been using Super Slick 8 for the last year and love it, I also have regular Power Pro 40# on other reels.


----------

